# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  دیدن توابع درون DLL

## baambooli

سلام
یک DLL دارم و می خوام توابع درونش را با پارامتر ها و خروجیهاش ببینم . چه نرم افزار ی از همه راحتتر این کار را می کند؟
ممنون

----------


## Inprise

هیچ نرم افزاری .

----------


## saeedIRHA

من این کار رو با OllyDBG DLL Loader کردم
البته فقط توابعی رو که میشد بهشون CALL کرد رو نشون میده

----------


## illegalyasync

توابع اکسپورت شده و نشده رو که خیلی راحت میشه با هر دیباگر یا دیس اسمبلری دید
اما پارامترها و آرگومانها رو نمیتونی اینطوری بفهمی . فقط باید هدر رو داشته باشی

----------


## ICEMAN

Dll export viewer از Nirsoft همین طور که از اسمش معلومه توابع Export شده رو نشون میده
برای Parameterو return و ... هم که شرمنده

----------


## توسعه نویس

من یادمه که قبلا DLL ها رو توی محیط متنی مثل WordPad باز کردم و همه اسم توابع اون و بعضی توابع مرتبط با DLL اونجا هست. اگه در لابلای سورس نامفهومی که توی متن میبینی بگردی، یکدفعه به یه جایی میرسی که اسم همه توابع کنار هم نوشته شده.
من از چند DLL ویندوزی، بیش از 5000 تابع رو پیدا کردم.

البته برای پیدا کردن پارامترها هم یه برنامه DisAssebler بود که با باز کردن کدهای هر نوع برنامه کامپایل شده، توابع API استفاده شده را با پارامترهاش بصورت win32 نشون میداد. حتی برنامه های خود ویندوز.

----------


## Delphi Coder

شما می تونید از برنامه IDA Pro (بهترین و قویترین DisAssembler دنیا در حال حاضر) استفاده کنید. IDA تعداد پارامتر ها و بعضا حتی جنس آنها را برایتان آنالیز کرده و نشان می دهد.

----------


## ali15462002

شما میتونید از برنامه reflector برای extract کردن dllها استفاده کنید

----------


## whitehat

> شما میتونید از برنامه reflector برای extract کردن dllها استفاده کنید


فقط شما می توانید با Reflector نرم افزارهای دات نت را و آن هم در صورتی که protect نشده باشد این کار را انجام دهید

----------


## mosini

> فقط شما می توانید با Reflector نرم افزارهای دات نت را و آن هم در صورتی که protect نشده باشد این کار را انجام دهید


باهات موافقم.شما می تونید با نرم افزار قدرتمندی مثل depends ،این کار یعنی باز کردن dll ها و پیدا کردن  entry point  آنها و حتی  آدرس حافظه آنها را بیابید.

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

کسی برنامه ای واسه دست بردن توی  dll  یا  ocx  سراغ نداره که فایل های پک شده رو هم بتونه ادیت کنه؟

----------


## mosini

> کسی برنامه ای واسه دست بردن توی  dll  یا  ocx  سراغ نداره که فایل های پک شده رو هم بتونه ادیت کنه؟


برنامه ی IDA Pro Freeware

----------


## مهران موسوی

دوست عزیز تا اونجایی که من دیدم و شنیدم و تجربه کردم نمیشه توابع درون Dll رو استخراج کرد ...

راستی ... همنجور که دوستان گفتن فقط توابع export شده قابل مشاهده هستش ولی پارامترهای اون رو نمیشه فهمید ... البته غیر ممکن هم نیست ولی سختی زیادش باعث غیر ممکن جلوه دادنش میشه ...

----------


## negar56

دوست عزيز من هم فكر ميكنم IDA بتونه كمكتون كنه

----------


## Nima NT

شاید برنامه IID King بتونه کمکت کنه ، کارش نشون دادن لیست توابع DLL ها است.

----------


## smile17

ollydbg
..........

----------


## ICEMAN

NirSoft Export Viewer 
هم كمك ميكنه Loader هم olly داره

----------


## mahramasrar2

من هم ليست برنامه هام رو مي زارم 
Name
     Advanced Dll Wrapper v0.0001
     DLL Export Viewer v1.11
     Dll Function View v2.00
     DLL Rebaser v1.0
     DLL_Loader
     Dll_LoadEx_WiNrOOt
     dllloader_xIkUg
     LordPE
     DllLoader 1.0.

----------


## ŋµxXle

اقا من میخواهم یک تغییراتی توی یک فایل ocx  بدم
امکان پذیر هست چنین چیزی ؟
مال یک شرکت خیلی معروفه

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

راستش با توجه به نام تاپیک منم یه چیزایی رو دیدم...
اگه با Notepad (منظورم به شکل String) یک سری DLL های خاص Win32 مثل kernel32.dll و ... رو باز کنید می بینید که نام توابع و حتی متغییر هاشون دیده میشن... فقط یک مشکل هست و اون هم اینه که معلوم نیست نوع این ورودی ها این توابع چیه!

----------


## M.T.P

کسی میتونه توابع موجود در فایل vbame.dll که واسه راست به چپ کردن کنترل ها در vb6 استفاده میشه رو استخراج کنه؟

----------


## r00tkit

سلام من فقط می تونم اسم توابع رو گیر بیارم امضاع توابع با خودت

توابع :
CreateCaretBiVBA
 DestroyCaretBiVBA
 DllMain
 IchFromXCoreBiVBA
 ObTextOutBiVBA
 PaintLineCoreBiVBA
 PaintLineCoreROClipBiVBA
 PickFontBiVBA
 ResetFontCacheBiVBA
 VersionNumberBiVBA
 WCheckPlatformBiVBA
 XFromIchCoreBiVBA

----------


## lordarma

> کسی برنامه ای واسه دست بردن توی  dll  یا  ocx  سراغ نداره که فایل های پک شده رو هم بتونه ادیت کنه؟



مگه ResHacker این کار رو براتون انجام نمی دهد؟ :متفکر: 
البته بستگی دارد بخواهید چه DLL یا OCX ی را تغییر دهید،
به عنوان مثال Shell32 را کاملا باز می کند...

----------

